# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  volontiranje na ovoj novoj rasprodaji?

## mama pticica

jel se kaj promijenilo?

ne vidim nigdje rasporeda..

----------


## priscila

Ja planirala i dogovorila slobodan dan za volontiranje na rasprodaji...
Ali nitko o tome ni glasa...
Ako nije problem molila bih da se netko oglasi i kaže da li će biti volontiranja, ovako se samo nagađa.
Nadam se da to nije problem. I ipak je pristojno reći i odgovoriti na neka pitanja  :Yes:

----------


## ani4

Slazem se da se trebalo vec nesto oglasiti, pa makar i Hvala, ali ovaj puta ne trebamo volontere.

----------


## apricot

vjerojatno ste po mnogim parametrima do sada mogle primijetiti da je nešto čudno s organizacijom  :Smile: 
i da se sve događa u zadnji čas...

----------


## puntica

da, čudno, i više nego čudno
oprostite, ali stvarno ništa ne stižemo, i znam da smo trebale odavno odgovoriti na vaša pitanja, ali nažalost nismo stigle

Kao što vidite, nema rasporeda dežurstava, jer nam ovaj puta volonterska pomoć nije potrebna, s obzirom da se velik broj članica rode prijavilo za volontiranje na rasprodaji

ukoliko želite, javite se na rasprodajni mail pa ćemo vas obavijestiti ukoliko se pojavi koja 'rupa' u rasporedu, ili ako nam zatrebaju vaše vrijedne ruke  :Love: 

Hvala vam

----------


## rossa

to bi bilo rasprodaja at roda.hr?

----------


## ani4

Moze samo info kad donosimo robu na primopredaju ( sifra za volontere)?

----------


## priscila

Hvala na obavijesti.
Ipak moram primjetiti da je malo ružno ništa ne objaviti na forumu i ne odgovoriti na dvostruki upit *mame pticice* uz nezanemariv, da ne kažem ogroman broj pogleda istih...
A nedostatak vremena baš i nije neka isprika  :No-no: 
Mislim da su ipak volonteri i oni koji su to željeli poslati zaslužili jednu prostoproširenu rečenicu...
No opet, hvala što ste se bar danas oglasili.

----------


## apricot

nije stvar samo u nedostatku vremena
nego u pokušajima mijenjanja strategije
a za objašnjevanje cijele priče treba vremena
koje nemamo
i zbog toga ni strategija nije promijenjena
ili ni mi to još ne znamo

----------


## puntica

> Hvala na obavijesti.
> Ipak moram primjetiti da je malo ružno ništa ne objaviti na forumu i ne odgovoriti na dvostruki upit *mame pticice* uz nezanemariv, da ne kažem ogroman broj pogleda istih...
> A nedostatak vremena baš i nije neka isprika 
> Mislim da su ipak volonteri i oni koji su to željeli poslati zaslužili jednu prostoproširenu rečenicu...
> No opet, hvala što ste se bar danas oglasili.


znam da je ružno, žao mi je
ali, kako sam napisala, stvarno ništa ne stižemo (ne kužim zašto to ne bi bila isprika?!)
vjerovali ili ne, 90% priprema za ovu rasprodaju je odradila 1 jedina volonterka (inače odrađuju 3) - pa si vi mislite koliko se naradila i koliko je stigla ovdje pisati. Ok, trebale smo pisat, ali nažalost nismo imale kad. Nije to samo 'odgovorit na upit mame ptičice' treba odgovorit i na desetke mailova dnevno, i telefonske upite, plus cijela organizacija, i to, naravno, u slobodno vrijeme, uz redovan posao.
A ovaj put je, kako sam rekla, sve to bilo na leđima *jedne jedina volonterke*, svemoguće spajalice  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

je priscila nepristojno je, slazem se.
ali da li je itko poslao pp? nije, sem jedne osobe, toj sam odgovorila.
i mene je na ovom forumu uvijek nerviralo kad bi osoblje foruma napisalo ali i mi imamo zivot i sl.
ali eto i ja ga trenutno imam, sa svim probelmima koji se sruce na tebe kad bas ne trebaju, to nije ispirika, ali stavljam na znanje.

dakle ja se ispricavam svi vrijednim volonterima koji su nam pomagali na sve moguce nacine, druzili se s nama, sto su ovaj put ostali zakinuti za bilo kakvo objanjene s nase strane.

a sad  :Bye:  do nekog drugog susreta.

----------


## spajalica

> Moze samo info kad donosimo robu na primopredaju ( sifra za volontere)?


cetvrtak

----------


## kudri

ne znam di da postavim pitanje. stigle su mi poštom oznake za rasprodaju, ali što da radim s njima? :Smile: 
prije par godina kad sam prodavala, nije ih bilo, pa...

malo sam si tupava, ali molim jasne upute :Cool: 

hvala!!!

----------


## spajalica

kudri nisi na mailu dobila upute?

----------


## kudri

> kudri nisi na mailu dobila upute?


ne! dobila sam vrijeme i mjesto predaje robe, ali ne i upute. osim ako su otišle u junk, pa sam slučajno obrisala...ali ne vjerujem. jel mi se može poslati na: edit: _mail izbrisala spajalica_
hvala!

----------


## spajalica

kudri da li je sad sve OK? poslala sam ti mail.

----------


## lalaland

trebala bih sutra donijeti robicu ali neću moći zbog posla, mogu li donijeti u petak i ako da, u koje vrijeme?

----------


## ani4

Moja seka je dobila sifru preko obrasca, ali kartoncica jos nema.
Sta ako ni sutra ne dodu?

----------


## spajalica

lalaland u petak je primopredaja od 16-18.

ani nek nazove ured, ili cemo joj posplitati tamo s rodinim kartocnicima.

----------


## ani4

Hvala!

----------

